# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH gut myth? HGH questions

## tims1

i have been looking into hgh for sometime now.
im 6ft 3inches weighing very lean 98kilos, at 22 is HGH something that shouldnt be considered due to age. i would only look at low dose of 2iu moving to 3iu 5days on 2 off.

Also HGH myth of HGH gut is it purely a myth or has anyone run HGH had it happen to them? what are the causes of it dose? time cycled?

thanks tim

----------


## NotSmall

Why do you want to run it?

----------


## Someguy123

well the gut is either from HGH or insulin . im not sure which one. but i can personally vouch, that its not a myth.

----------


## DCannon

I remember reading something about the gh gut being from increase in size of your intestines. It's supposed to be due to a large number of receptors for IGF-1 in your intestinal track. I'm not positive on this though.

----------


## NotSmall

LMAO - GH gut to one side for a minute boys - he's 22 and thinking of running 2 to 3 ius 5 days on, 2 off - complete waste of money in my humble opinion.

----------


## Schmidty

im 22 and ran gh and had really good results with it, cost a lot but it worked really well. i got up to 5iu a day 5/2 i was fvckn shreded

----------


## NotSmall

> im 22 and ran gh and had really good results with it, cost a lot but it worked really well. i got up to 5iu a day 5/2 i was fvckn shreded


Yeah but he's talking about only 2/3 ius and is already "very lean"

----------


## AndriodLee

yeah... if your already very lean 2-3 iu's a day wont do anything for you. Save your money.

----------


## ScotchGuard

I've never heard of "HGH Gut" I've heard of "IGF Gut". Are the two getting confused?

----------


## Hazard

> I've never heard of "HGH Gut" I've heard of "IGF Gut". Are the two getting confused?


I guess because HGH breaks down in the liver to IGF-1.....

My father told his HRT doc that I was doing 8iu's/day and he told my father it would make my internal organs grow over a long period of time. Thus resulting in a protruding stomach......

~Haz~

----------


## Exilus

> I guess because HGH breaks down in the liver to IGF-1.....
> 
> My father told his HRT doc that I was doing 8iu's/day and he told my father it would make my internal organs grow over a long period of time. Thus resulting in a protruding stomach......
> 
> ~Haz~


define long?

----------


## Hazard

> define long?


He said a couple years...... ofcoarse my father came home and was telling me all about how my guts are gunna blow up cuz i'm on 8iu's/day.....

I plan on being on 8iu's/day for 10 months..... then dropping to 3-4.....

~Haz~

----------


## tims1

okay thanks boys so really i should be looking at 5-6ius

----------


## Hazard

> okay thanks boys so really i should be looking at 5-6ius


at 22 - you'll want to make sure your growth plates are fully fused - gunna need xrays for that.

IMHO..... i wouldn't bother using it so young..... I waited until 25 and i'm glad I did.

~Haz~

----------


## ScotchGuard

I wonder if the amount of IGF-1 induced by 8iu/ed is enough to fuel muscle growth as well as the gut. The IGF receptors reset after a hard workout. When a BB is taking HGH as well as training hard his muscles are taking in a lot if not all of the IGF-1. I don't deny that IGF can grow the gut, I've read a lot about that. However, I don't always take what the Doc says as gospel. I think the combined empirical knowledge on this board is at least equal to the Doc's opinion.

----------


## Ashop

> i have been looking into hgh for sometime now.
> im 6ft 3inches weighing very lean 98kilos, at 22 is HGH something that shouldnt be considered due to age. i would only look at low dose of 2iu moving to 3iu 5days on 2 off.
> 
> Also HGH myth of HGH gut is it purely a myth or has anyone run HGH had it happen to them? what are the causes of it dose? time cycled?
> 
> thanks tim


Highly over exaggerated side effect. That often comes form extreme use for long periods. Ive seen it more with insulin that with HGH.

----------


## Hazard

> I wonder if the amount of IGF-1 induced by 8iu/ed is enough to fuel muscle growth as well as the gut. The IGF receptors reset after a hard workout. When a BB is taking HGH as well as training hard his muscles are taking in a lot if not all of the IGF-1. I don't deny that IGF can grow the gut, I've read a lot about that. However, I don't always take what the Doc says as gospel. I think the combined empirical knowledge on this board is at least equal to the Doc's opinion.


Yep..... I agree..... thats why i'm staying at 8iu's LOL - If I get a growth gut in 8 months.... i'll let you all know.....

~Haz~

----------

